# What Band to put on Black Widow?



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

What bands do you guys reccomend I put on my Black Widow as the Red ones currently on are just not good enough now and also break way to easily, Ive heard the theraband golds are to powerful, so they are out of the equation, but im looking for something else to add some power and also last longer. Also which band can I use to shot stones as the red one just breaks after 70 shots approx if you do.

Adam


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Depends where you're from?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Adam2k90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What bands do you guys reccomend I put on my Black Widow as the Red ones currently on are just not good enough now and also break way to easily, Ive heard the theraband golds are to powerful, so they are out of the equation, but im looking for something else to add some power and also last longer. Also which band can I use to shot stones as the red one just breaks after 70 shots approx if you do.
> 
> Adam


theratube green


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Adam, take a walk on the wild side and load a set of flats on that Widow. Tex-Shooter and me sell them and you can also get some Theraband exercise bands to put on there. Give it a try- if you don't like them, you can always go back to tubes.Flatband


----------

